# Litto Gomez Diez Chisel Puro Cigar Review - Had to give it a try



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

My first impression as I'm finishing this cigar is: A Dominican puro?! Get outta here! I would have guessed it was Nicaraguan or Cuban in a blind...

Read the full review here: Litto Gomez Diez Chisel Puro Cigar Review - Had to give it a try


----------

